# Leetmod



## doctorgonzo (Apr 27, 2012)

Ordered a acekard 2i from leetmod.com.  It's supposed to be compatible with the DsiXL and 3ds out of the box.  My DsiXL nor my 3ds can detect the card.  Assuming it's DOA.

Tried going to their website to contact their support but the site is down. 

Anyone hear or know what's up with Leetmod?


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Have a other ds to test if it works?
If it does you can simply update the firmware of the acekard2i to the latest which will make it work with the 3ds.


----------



## doctorgonzo (Apr 27, 2012)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Have a other ds to test if it works?
> If it does you can simply update the firmware of the acekard2i to the latest which will make it work with the 3ds.



Unfortunately I don't have a dsl to test.  This card is supposed to be up to date and not require a firmware update. (the sticker label on the cart says Dsi(XL) & 3DS Compatible)


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 27, 2012)

NO you dont understand. It is compatible with the DSi xL & 3ds but the bootstrap might not be updated for the latest firnware of the 3ds/dsi xl


----------



## doctorgonzo (Apr 27, 2012)

kirbymaster101 said:


> NO you dont understand. It is compatible with the DSi xL & 3ds but the bootstrap might not be updated for the latest firnware of the 3ds/dsi xl



YES, I DO understand.  The Leetmod website stated that this card would come shipped with the latest firmware to be compatible with the latest 3ds and dsixl firmware.  Now, I am giving them the benefit of the doubt and trusting that this is true as I don't have easy readily available access to a dsl to check.

Anyways, we're veering off topic.

Does anyone know if Leetmod is still around?


----------

